# Discovery Channel



## Klondike93 (Feb 10, 2004)

Have any of you that went on the Russia trip last year heard when when the footage is going to be aired?


----------



## TheLady (Feb 10, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about it yet but stay tuned, I'm sure someone will post the info.

Janice


----------

